# 'America' relative to 'USA' - a semantics thread



## Steven (Apr 9, 2016)

Michael... nothing wrong with writing "American". American means "of the United States of America". What you're mistakenly alluding (in jest, I realize) to me... is my problem with the misuse of the term "_North_ American". Completely different meaning. Canadians are *NOT* Americans (suggest such things at your own risk), but they are certainly North Americans. Mexicans are technically, but... well... even they know that doesn't count [jesting aside, many geopolitical references suggest only Canada and the US are, in fact, part of North America. This is because other than the arbitrary NAFTA, Mexico shares far more with Central America than North America. Canada and USA have a special partnership. Our jabs aside, we're inseparable brothers. Scorned by Mr. Musk, but brothers nevertheless]


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Steven said:


> Michael... nothing wrong with writing "American". American means "of the United States of America". What you're mistakenly alluding (in jest, I realize) to me... is my problem with the misuse of the term "_North_ American". Completely different meaning. Canadians are *NOT* Americans (suggest such things at your own risk), but they are certainly North Americans. Mexicans are technically, but... well... even they know that doesn't count [jesting aside, many geopolitical references suggest only Canada and the US are, in fact, part of North America. This is because other than the arbitrary NAFTA, Mexico shares far more with Central America than North America. Canada and USA have a special partnership. Our jabs aside, we're inseparable brothers. Scorned by Mr. Musk, but brothers nevertheless]


You are totally correct, Steven; thanks for setting me straight.

And, of course, you are also right, I love to keep us all entertained with a few jests from time to time as we wait...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Actually, "Made in America" means made in the US, Mexico, or Canada. 
"Made in USA" is the label specific to USA, and even then it only means final assembly.
I've been on projects that confused these two and in order to avoid dire consequences in funding, literally installed one final screw in hundreds of products to qualify.


----------



## Steven (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't think so. FTC excerpt:


> A product has to be "all or virtually all" produced in the United States (or one of its territories or protectorates) to stamp "Made in America" on its packaging or advertising, according to Federal Trade Commission regulations. Among its various mandates, the FTC is charged with policing false or misleading claims about products sold in the U.S.


----------

